# Choosing an animal



## PreciousDove (Sep 4, 2022)

If you were to get an animal for your home what would you get if you don't have one? What qualifications does this pet have to have to get chosen? What would you do if there was one or more that fits these qualifications? Is there any one thing that would make you not choose that pet?


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 4, 2022)

I'm wanting a senior female red doberman.
Preferably one that's not a (constant) barker or a digger.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2022)

Labrador retriever .. any colour.
We've had 2, and they are easy to train, smart and loyal companions.
Aggression would be a no-no in choosing a pet.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2022)

Dog
small, affectionate


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 4, 2022)

I would get a cat, because (1) it's the only kind of animal I like, (2) it's the only kind allowed in my apartment, (3) they're generally well behaved and easy to take care of.

I'd like a middle-aged cat because it would be irresponsible to get a pet that is likely to outlive me.

Not going to happen though. I can't afford vet bills, etc. I don't think there even is a vet here! If I lived elsewhere, maybe fostering kittens would be a good idea.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 4, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> If you were to get an animal for your home what would you get if you don't have one? What qualifications does this pet have to have to get chosen? What would you do if there was one or more that fits these qualifications? Is there any one thing that would make you not choose that pet?


Choosing an animal​
The last ten years, I've let them choose me



Most any animal in the wild
I preferred them when living at our mountain cabin
(hard to keep dogs home...and cats are hawk food)


PreciousDove said:


> What qualifications does this pet have to have to get chosen?


Hunger




PreciousDove said:


> Is there any one thing that would make you not choose that pet?


Rabies


----------



## jujube (Sep 4, 2022)

I want a Chihuahua. You don't have to walk them.....you just hold them out the window and squeeze.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> I'm wanting a senior female red doberman.
> Preferably one that's not a (constant) barker or a digger.


Here ya go @dobielvr !


----------



## Remy (Sep 4, 2022)

After I lost my last old cat (she died with me at home) I waited 6 months before adopting the littermate cats, as kittens, that I have now. I went to the humane society, I think twice. I looked on Craig's list. Then one day I looked back several days and in a town in my county I hadn't looked at before. And there she was. A clone of my last cat. Tortie Calico. So I called the woman and got her and her tabby littermate. 

Well I got totally punked! The calico could not be more different than my departed girl. The tabby just came along as companion, she was the only other girl in the litter. End of story: I love them both but I actually favor the tabby. Her personality is just amazing. 

I'm not 100% sure what I was looking for but they are what I got. And when they say not to do the clone thing, I'm not sure if that is right or wrong either.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 4, 2022)

When our Boston Terrier  died 2 & half years ago.
Wasn't long before we decided to get another one.

We wanted an adult  dog ,, female.

Five months  passed, was during the pandemic .
Small dogs in high demand,, we weren't  going to pay a thousand  dollars fro  a puppy.

We found  a breeder that was selling her  puppies under that amount.
Hubby told her we would be down to get   the pup,, a male.

We had puppies before ,, we just forgot how active they can be as  they grow out of  puppy hood.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 4, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> If you were to get an animal for your home what would you get if you don't have one? What qualifications does this pet have to have to get chosen? What would you do if there was one or more that fits these qualifications? Is there any one thing that would make you not choose that pet?


When one of our dogs pass we'll get another from our dear friend's small dog rescue.   I'd love to have 6 dogs but two is really enough for our lifestyle.


----------



## Blessed (Sep 4, 2022)

Nathan said:


> When one of our dogs pass we'll get another from our dear friend's small dog rescue.   I'd love to have 6 dogs but two is really enough for our lifestyle.


At that explains why I like you so much.  I have three, don't need more but keep looking at the rescue websites. My oldest is eleven, the last one I got as a tiny puppy. The two others were about 2 when I got them. I would love to have a puppy again!!


----------



## Teacher Terry (Sep 4, 2022)

When I lived in a house I always had 4 small rescue dogs. Now in a condo I can only have 2. When my dogs die I intend to go to the humane society and adopt the oldest small dog they have. I will rinse and repeat until I die.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 4, 2022)

Shortly after we were settled in our new home, my newly wed husband and I were out walking and came across a lost kitten. We took it home, kept it and since then, we have always had at least one cat......along with dogs, birds, rabbits, hamsters, gerbils.....
People do need to do their research before acquiring an animal.Even the smallest require proper care, and all need affection and attention.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 5, 2022)

Nathan said:


> When one of our dogs pass we'll get another from our dear friend's small dog rescue.   I'd love to have 6 dogs but two is really enough for our lifestyle.


While we may not agree on some things, I applaud your decision to go with a dog rescue.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 5, 2022)

I have had an assortment of various pets through out the years mainly being cats. My pet bunny boy found my barn after an owl dropped him from somewhere. He ended up becoming my treasured companion and moved here with me four years ago. I love having him as a pet. A bunny turned out to be the perfect pet for me. He is my last pet though. Not going through the end of life thing again with another one or worry about what will happen to my pet if I die first.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 5, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> If you were to get an animal for your home what would you get if you don't have one? What qualifications does this pet have to have to get chosen? What would you do if there was one or more that fits these qualifications? Is there any one thing that would make you not choose that pet?


I already had the perfect pets. Unfortunately, I can't afford anymore.


The Cat is Cleopatra (Cleo) Black & White dog Nicholas (Baby Boy) Brown & Black dog Buster (Big Guy)


----------



## ElCastor (Sep 5, 2022)

I am living with a 45 year old parrot that may outlive me. I love her but I have had dogs that I love and several cats. If I had to choose again, it would be a cat. Parrots can be squawky demanding creatures, and dogs have to be walked -- sometimes most inconveniently. Cats on the other hand make great indoor pets, lovable and easily cared for. Our current cat is a Tuxedo, but those considering adopting a cat should consider Black. Black cats, through no fault of their own, are unconsciously felt by many to be evil and associated with witchcraft. Nothing could be further from the truth, but their unfair and inaccurate reputation often makes them unwanted and subject to the executioners needle. Lastly, keep them indoors!  Left to roam outside they may devour a poisoned rat, be hit by a car, or fall victim to a variety of predators. The best place for a cat is asleep in your lap.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 5, 2022)

I have a gorgeous little dog who I love to bits, but I really would like a monkey or a parrot. Monkey's aren't allowed here, and parrots are out of my budget, so I'll just cuddle my little dog and be happy.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 5, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> While we may not agree on some things, I applaud your decision to go with a dog rescue.



We probably agree on more than you realize, but dog rescue is the most important.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 5, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Here ya go @dobielvr !


Love her!

Thank you.


----------



## Remy (Sep 5, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> I already had the perfect pets. Unfortunately, I can't afford anymore.
> 
> View attachment 237864
> The Cat is Cleopatra (Cleo) Black & White dog Nicholas (Baby Boy) Brown & Black dog Buster (Big Guy)


They look like precious pets!


----------



## Teacher Terry (Sep 5, 2022)

_Small dogs can be pad trained so you don’t have to take them outside to go. I enjoy walking them but you can also play fetch in the house to exercise them. At 5lbs it doesn’t take much to tire them out. _


----------



## mrstime (Sep 5, 2022)

Our Ebony was born July 13 this year. We would have preferred an older cat, but It has been years since we had a cat and this little cutie came available and the guy has 9 kittens and wanted rid of them............like today! So we got her and she is a real going concern. We are right fond of her but sure hope she grows up fast.


----------

